# Where is cabby



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Does anyone know how he is because I think he was not feeling too well recently.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Last activity on the 06/07 Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes I also checked Drew, it not usual for him to be missing this long I don´t think.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that must be wrong, he's been on here much more recently than January.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Yes I also checked Drew, it not usual for him to be missing this long I don´t think.


Misinterpretation I think:

"Last activity on the 06/07, Jan." Jan as in Janet, not January? Note comma that I inserted.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Recent post: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2634218-post9146.html

30th of June.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Doesn't anyone have a contact number for him to check how he is.


I got yer Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I might have. I'm sure he pm'd me it when he posted some CDs to me. I'll see if I can find it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep I have. I just called him and he is still in the land of the living although has been unwell. He didn't elaborate on that but promised to post in the near future. He sounded much posher than I expected.  dunno why but I was expecting a cockney geezer cabby type.  I feel a bit cheated.

Anyway he is most grateful for your concern but I'm still a [email protected]


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear it, he is a VERY helpful member.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not to me he´s not, he sabotages all my ideas with him blinkin horse chest nuts.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry if I worried you Jan :kiss:, but you do not get rid of me that easily. Normal service will be resumed as soon as possible. Posh indeed, wot me.:wink2::wink2:

will leave myself logged in if that helps.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you are back, Cabby. Sorry to hear you are not too well. Take care of yourself


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> Sorry if I worried you Jan :kiss:, but you do not get rid of me that easily. Normal service will be resumed as soon as possible. Posh indeed, wot me.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> will leave myself logged in if that helps.


I was worried because I remembered you were not feeling too good and I knew you were not the type to stop posting to see how many people missed you.
Now don´t worry me again, Ive got enough to worry about,
I´ve got a painful shoulder you know, can´t drive the Navajo because I can´t change gear because the arm is too weak.
I´ve told Hans he will have to do the gear stick bit while I do the steering and pedal work, do you think that will go?

Get well soon.


----------

